# Reliance drags Apple retail to India; hints at a scary future



## aryayush (Mar 9, 2008)

*Reliance drags Apple retail to India; hints at a scary future
Posted Mar. 8, ’08, 10:02 AM PT by Aayush Arya*

Finally, someone has taken note of the severe shortage of retail locations where one can buy Apple products from, specially Macs, in India—and it isn’t Apple themselves. The company that decided to cash in on the opportunity created by this void is Reliance Industries, one of the richest in the Indian economy.

*www.macuser.com/2008/03/08/Reliance%20iStore.jpg

The Mukesh Ambani controlled behemoth has entered into an exclusive partnership with Apple, the first of its kind, to open up a chain of iStores all over the country. Taking cues from Apple’s own widely successful retail stores, these stores will feature Apple’s entire range of products, an aesthetically designed environment (no shiny glass stairways though), Apple trained staff, and a dedicated tech support counter called ResQ, not unlike the Genius Bar in Apple Stores. Read more...

[Via MacUser]


----------



## iMav (Mar 9, 2008)

but why scary


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 9, 2008)

he thinks apple will dominate india


----------



## aryayush (Mar 9, 2008)

You have to hit "Read more..." to read the full article first.


----------



## iMav (Mar 9, 2008)

if ur refering to the fact that apple will sign with reliance telecom then i dont see that happening atleast not for 3 years 

why:

iStore - Mukesh Ambani
Reliance Telecom  - Anil Ambani

and they have a contract by which neither can start or take part in business that competes with a business of the other .... the only thing im not sure abt is the time i think its 5 years and i dont think that mukesh ambani will start another telecom venture as it will hurt and hit reliance share holders  as its still 1 umbrella under which both are working

and aayush please post full articles as ur the author of the articles it is tantamount to advertisement (direct reference to the anandk incident that happened)


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 9, 2008)

and stop promoting your articles.


----------



## ring_wraith (Mar 9, 2008)

I'm sorry Aayush, but I have to agree with Giga. Every article you write finds it's way onto a new thread on the forums. Irrespective of whether you consider them important or not, that is flat out advertising.


----------



## narangz (Mar 9, 2008)

iMav said:


> and aayush please post full articles as ur the author of the articles it is tantamount to advertisement (direct reference to the anandk incident that happened)



Well yeah that incident created a lot of furore.



Gigacore said:


> and stop promoting your articles.



I tend to disagree. He can post his articles. What's wrong in that if full article is posted with credits & link to the original page?


----------



## Pathik (Mar 9, 2008)

aryayush said:


> You have to hit "Read more..." to read the full article first.





narangz said:


> I tend to disagree. He can post his articles. What's wrong in that if full article is posted with credits & link to the original page?


:S


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 9, 2008)

Let him, but i think we dont want to get updates whenever he sneezes and coughs. Better create a thread in chit chat section and announce the he is a author of blah blah and inform members to read his articles in his site or the macworld. 

Sorry, but I've to


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Mar 9, 2008)

It's not just apple stores, reliance has started retails outlets like *Reliance Digital* where now you can buy electronics and computer goods!


----------



## ring_wraith (Mar 9, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> Let him, but i think we dont want to get updates whenever he sneezes and coughs. Better create a thread in chit chat section and announce the he is a author of blah blah and inform members to read his articles in his site or the macworld.
> 
> Sorry, but I've to




I'm pretty sure he conveys that information and more pretty well from his siggy _and _ user title


----------



## sourav123 (Mar 9, 2008)

I fully agree with Giga. This is a public forum and not your own website. So create a single thread and post all updates there instead of starting a new thread every now and then.

By the way Arya, what are you doing at Siliguri, are you looking for Apple orchards in Darjeeling. 

No offence meant.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Mar 9, 2008)

@arya, I guess, it was made pretty clear by the admins and mods here that if you want to post something you wrote, then post the entire thing and don't link to other pages or your website!

Thread reported!


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 9, 2008)

Agree with giga ..
Reporting..
If you have posted that article then why not post them in full?


----------



## kalpik (Mar 9, 2008)

Arya, Please post the entire article if you want to post it here. Future incomplete articles with "Read More" links will be deleted without notice. This is your first and last warning.


----------



## aryayush (Mar 9, 2008)

Well, since it wasn't my own website and MacUser gaining page views didn't benefit me in any way at all, I didn't think it was considered advertisement here.

It's just that instead of posting articles from TUAW like I did previously, I now post from MacUser because I prefer it to TUAW.

I don't post only my own articles and I never post the full article. Taking the fact that this was authored by me out of the equation, it is inconsiderate towards the author and the website if you're posting their full article elsewhere without their permission. If the full article can be read here, no one will go to the actual website no matter how many links you provide and those websites rely on these readers to be able to publish those articles.

I've done nothing wrong here but I realise that my being the author of these articles complicates matters. I won't post them in future. 



sourav123 said:


> By the way Arya, what are you doing at Siliguri


I live here. It is my hometown.

-------------------------------

FWIW, I have my own website too where I post articles but leave along posting incomplete articles with "Read more..." links, I don't even mention it anywhere except in my signature, even though I would love to have a few page views. I think I'm doing my bit towards respecting the rules of the forum.


----------



## slugger (Mar 9, 2008)

y dont you post the whole article and add the source at the top in bold

lesser the number of clicks, more pleasent is the readin exp [my personal exp]


----------



## aryayush (Mar 9, 2008)

You're admitting yourself that you won't click that link if I posted the full article here and yet you want me to do so because your reading experience would be better that way.

But that's not the reason why these authors write those articles (I'm talking in general here) and that's not why companies run those websites and pay those authors. They want you to visit their website and then have a comfortable reading experience.

Posting the full article here is exactly like piracy because you're preventing the author from getting the money he deserves, just like you prevent the developer from making any money when you choose to pirate his software. It's just that people have less respect for intellectual property when compared to software, which itself has lesser respect compared to hardware.

I won't post any more articles if people don't want me to, sure, but I'll never post them here in full. Sorry!


----------



## dreamcatcher (Mar 9, 2008)

arre..this is getting too personal out here...hey aayayush..y dont u open "THE APPLE THREAD" or sumthing and post ur articles there...it would be easier for evryone to co-operate with you better...

and as for Reliance sucking in the Apple Iphone..Now that virgin,At&t and o2 due in a few years......lets hope for the best...

voda is howevr planning to bring in a lot of phones this fall with voda branding terming them as the next big things..

i just want to live the times where with evry plan u get a 1 year free update...


----------



## ring_wraith (Mar 9, 2008)

@ Aayush as noble as your intent is, the whole point of asking people to post the whole article here is to prevent readers from visiting the source site, which amounts to advertising. 

And it's not really piracy, as the source link is provided mainly to give credit to the original author. 

I also have one other request which I'm sure everyone will agree with, please keep all your posts [full or not] in one thread. There is no necessity of creating a new thread for each and every new post you make. In fact, I believe we have a thread exactly for this purpose, so you should be using that. 

Finally, from the rules, 



> ** Signatures*
> Signatures will NOT contain links/HTML of any kind. Members sporting such signatures will find them mysteriously deleted.


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 9, 2008)

I agree with AMD dude, create a thread in chit chat or where ever you wish and keep updating it


----------



## aryayush (Mar 9, 2008)

I post a new thread for each separate news article. How can they be bunched together? That does not make any sense.

When the iPhone was released, I made the mistake of posting each individual review in a separate thread. I realised my mistake later and have since stopped doing that.

But posting all news stories in one thread is stupid.

And I don't consider posting half the article advertisement because these aren't articles from my own website. Tell me one thing that I gain by doing so. I don't gain anything and I've been posting news in this format since before I became an author myself.

And I'm right in doing so, no matter what anyone may suggest, even a moderator like kalpik, who also happens to be a friend of mine.

Since he's asked me not to do it, I'll respect that by not posting any more threads. But I certainly won't start posting full articles – whether they be authored by me or anyone else – no matter how many people ask me to.

Let's stop this discussion now because I agreed in the first post itself that I will abide by kalpik's request. Why are we still arguing over it?


----------



## kalpik (Mar 9, 2008)

Let me take this up with other mods/admins and get back to you


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 9, 2008)

FatBeing said:
			
		

> The "source" issue:
> 
> 1. Avoid reproducing entire articles: depending on the source, it might be illegal to reproduce content in its entirety. Partial reproduction with a citation is much less likely to cause legal hassles. Also, it's only fair that the person who wrote the article get a little traffic for his / her efforts.
> 
> ...


*thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=682997&postcount=57


*What Aayush is doing is right. *


Why are you people taking the law in your hands? You report the post/thread and wait for the mods/admins to take action rather than discussing about trivial issues. 

If anyone is not interested in what he's posting, don't bother and mind your business and yeah, get a LIFE.


----------



## aryayush (Mar 9, 2008)

Thank you, to both kalpik and drgrudge!


----------



## kalpik (Mar 9, 2008)

Alright then, i take my words/warning back  Sorry for the trouble


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 9, 2008)

I'm fed up with this thing... 

1. iPhone SDK - Discussing how iPhone sucks
2. Apple reduces Shuffle to $49 - Discussing how iPod sucks
3. World's Thinest Laptop, MBA - Discussing how MBA sucks
4. Apple releases Leopard with 300 new features - Discussing how OS X sucks


@Aayush - 
You post in links/how you post here in the Apple thread. There should be no issues.


----------



## aryayush (Mar 9, 2008)

That's why I've stopped posting a lot of stories. Whenever I run across any tidbit of lesser importance, I post it in the Apple thread where it would be more interesting.

But when Reliance announces that they're opening 60 iStores across India or Apple reduces the price of the shuffle to about half or introduces the world's thinnest notebook, I think it is stuff important enough to be posted here.

And for those who think I'm advertising, keep in mind that when MacUser was slow at posting the news of the iPhone SDK, I didn't wait for their article to be published before posting it here. I posted it directly from Apple's press release and I posted the full thing because that does not come in the way of journalistic integrity.

I hope my position is clear to everyone. 



kalpik said:


> Alright then, i take my words/warning back  Sorry for the trouble


No problem at all, mate.


----------



## krazzy (Mar 9, 2008)

Aayush is doing the right thing. By posting just the part of the article, he is just making you aware of it. If you're interested in it, then you should go to the source page and read the complete thing if it has captured your interest. Otherwise just read the intro and forget it. This way you only read it if you really want to. Posting the full thing here is like forcing the whole thing down your throats despite you not wanting it. So by posting just a part of it, he is giving you a choice (netiquettes, you see).

Separate thread is also bad. Right now I come to Tech news, if I see some interesting Apple related news, I read it. If a separate thread is formed, I'll have to constantly check it to see whats going on in the Mac world. And I'm not a big Apple fan, so if I don't see something interesting there, I'm going to get very disappointed. 

Also please don't post important Apple news in the Apple thread in QnA. I don't have time to go through its many pages to see what new is happening. The current method is better.

People please don't be lazy. If you like what you read and want to read more, respect the original author and visit his page. Thats the least you can do for him.


----------



## Faun (Mar 9, 2008)

Please post the gist of the whole article, no everyone likes to read the whole article.


----------



## sourav123 (Mar 9, 2008)

Okay, let end this row. The point to be taken is, if you think there is no life beyond Apple and Steve Jobs, read the article in full. If you think that Apple is just another tech company, read the thread. And if you are only interested in Apple the fruit, then skip it altogether.


----------



## rahulmig (Mar 27, 2008)

i dont think apple will the good sucess in india Especially with reliance


----------

